# Opinions on Extrema 2 KO



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

First I would like to say hello to everyone here. 
I am looking at buying the new Extrema 2 Ko. Would like to know some of the opinions on this shotgun before I spend that kinda money. Thank You all and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Gonna have to catch me up, thats a Beretta product right?


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes that is a Beretta product. This gun came out this year just before waterfowl season. There was lots of good comments on the recoil system they applied. Just would like to hear some personal exsperiences.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

While it is a new Model the internal parts did not change. They coated all parts to resist corrosion. This is a big plus for salt water hunters. Otherwise the changes made where a redesign of the stock and forearm to make them more thinner, and fit most shooters hand better. Plus a recoil system that also allows a change in length of pull on the stock.

It changed the gun from having a club like feel to one of sleek and quick handling. The recoil system took a soft shooting 3 1/2" and made it even softer!

I do not own the EXT II but did a lot of looking and research on them. I did not like the feel of the original gun. I love the feel of this one. Having shot some trap with it and run a few roman candles through a friends it is a great gun.

With the big heavy 3 1/2" there is not a lighter shooting gun on the market! It really is a nice designed gun. I have not talked to a single person who was disappointed in them this year.


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Ron. I have also been doing a lot of research on the Extrema 2 KO also. Really sounds like a great gun especially when shooting thoses 3 1/2's. That will come in real handy when shooting all those geese next fall. 
I have only heard of a few bad reports on the gun so far and it had to do with cycling. So I was just curious if anyone else had any problems.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*BENELLI - SBE II*

No DOUBT, buy the Benelli SBE II. It is a lighter, nicer, easier on the shoulder, easier to clean gun.

It's only like $100 bucks more, which is nothing in the course of a lifetime of ownership.

We have 3 Benelli SBE II's and 2 Benelli SBE's in my family.....all love them.

They are inertia operated....much better then gas...which is not only more work to clean...but more prone to jamming in bad weather, or if not cleaned properly.

Most gas opertated guns are lighter recoil....except the Benelli. It is the lightest out there.

The Beretta is heavier and more clumbsier.... I know that they are also fatter foreends...which was a pain...but apparently the new ones aren't as fat, because people complained. I've shot the original one...but not the new one.

All I know is that Benelli's are the lightest, fastest, cleanest, and easiest on the shoulder....can't beat that. And it shoots 3 1/2 in. shells like candy.

All of our Benelli's are 26" barrell's. We blind hunt for ducks and field hunt for pheasant in SD..... the "26 barrell is the best compromise for all hunting conditions.

We all have BLACK MATTE, because of problems with the CAMO ones.

Good Hunting. Tell us what you buy.

:sniper: [/b]


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the input on the SBE II. I already have one of those so I think I will have to try out the Beretta with the KO system. I was lucky enough to get plenty of gift certificates for cabelas so will be paying a visit to them in a few short days to sign them over    . Will let you know how everything turns out with the gun after I fire a few rounds through it. Until then good hunting.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I have the xtrema 2 w/ KO system, recoil is completly unfelt w/ light loads and is almost non existent w/ heavier waterfowl loads. It is a heavier gun than the benelli, which is an excelent shooting gun as well. hope u enjoy it if u get it.


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Mike, I did purchase the extrema 2 ko and love it so far. There is a world of difference in the recoil with those 3 1/2's. Hopefully I will be able to try it out on some real animals here before to long. Thanks for your input and good hunting.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Maybe now you can practice to be like this guy:
http://media.putfile.com/Xtrema2-Shotgun


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I really don't like the recoil system, I f you don't have it adjusted correctly then it hurts more, I like the gun its just like the Xtrema 1 after that. The only feature that I really like is the Aqua guard. It looks great, very handy


----------

